# Orange Beach Area.



## chadw (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello..I am going to be staying in a condo (FourWinds) for my 9th anniversary on orange beach for the week of May 17th-24th. I am an avid tournament bass fisherman up here in Illinois...salt water is all new to me  I am wanting to try my hand at fishing the surf or other areas and could really use some help as far as technique's to use, general areas to fish, etc..do you wade out, or do you stay on the beach? Live bait (shirmp?) what artificial bait/lures can be used? I am just looking for something to tear line out of my reels..Can i possibly use a couple of my bass setups? I am all new to this..My wife loves to lay on the beach, but i can only take so much of the laying around..was hoping I could do some fishing while she is sunning..plus hit some early morning, late evening spots as well...thanks in advance for any help you can provide..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

First thing: Welcome to the forum.









Here is a great post with tons of info on surf fishing the area. 

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx

You are going to want a larger set up for the surf compared to your bass setup. Just because you need to cast your bait out fairly far with considerable weight depending on how rough it is and how much weight is needed to keep it from washing in with the wave action.

Hope that thread helps you out. Most of, just relax and have fun.


----------



## duckear (Apr 19, 2008)

We stay down at Ft Morgan. 



I have taken a 10#ish spinning outfit with a silver spoon in the morning, wade out about knee/thigh deep and caught a bunch of ladyfish and a few blues as well. It was a ton of fun, but not much for the table.



Not sure if I was "supposed" to catch fish that way, but I did and so did the kids.


----------



## Pullin Drag (Apr 17, 2008)

There is a great spot for fishing over there called Alabama point. Coming from orange beach hit gulf beach hwy east just past zeek's marina on the left. fishing hole will be on your right cant miss it.


----------



## Sling Wade (Apr 23, 2008)

Chad,

I live in St. Louis and like you I'm a avid fisherman. I make annual trips to the Orange Beach / Gulf Shores area to vacation each year and will soon need a U-Haul to take all my saltwater gear. I have a Bass boat but fish off the beach when I'm at the Gulf. I learn something new each year about saltwater fishing.



Last year I was at the beach around the end of may. Early on the trip I discovered a pattern for finding and catching flounder, which you might want to try. I got up early each morning and hit the beach with a medium action spinning rod and reel, spooled with eight pound test. I used a 1/8 oz. white jig head and a forked-tail Bass Assassin in the "Pinfish" color. (You can find them at Wal-Mart when you get there). 



I walked the beach looking for dark blue water (deep holes) close to shore. Most cases I didn't even have to wade out, just cast from shore. I would cast as far as I could into or past the hole, and reel slowly. The flounder would "wack" the jig and put up a really good fight on medium action tackle. Plus they are great to eat.



I also use a popping cork with jig head and Berkley gulp shrimp, which catches different kinds of fish. Just cast into the surf, jerk the rod tip to create a popping sound. Let it sit for a few minutes and something will bite it!



I'm thinking of trying to catch a Shark this year. The guys on the forum have giving me some great tips.



Attached are a couple pictures of my son and his cousin, with the the fish they caught. The kids had a blast! Hope I was of some help to you. Best of luck and hope you have a great vacation! Let me know how you do!



Greg



[email protected]


----------



## JimD (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Chad,

I am from Arkansas and will be down from the 28th to the 25th. I am staying at the Four Seasons this year. The wife and I wanted to try out the pier.

In answer to your question, you can use your normal fresh water gear and that is what I have done. I do have some new saltwater gear for this trip. Just be sure to rinse your reels off because the salt is very hard on them. 

For tackle, the plastics you are used to using will work, especially grub type plastics. 

Last year I caught lots of pompano and this is what I used. Fresh frozen shrimp and a Marathon pompano rig with 2 to 6 ounce pyramid weight depending on the current. Use just enough weight to hold it. Now some will say that those pompano rigs are cheap and that my be true. What I can say for sure is I caught pompano every day on those things and there were plenty around me using the same bait that were not catching. There was one local that was catching as many as me and he was using the same rig. Anyway, stop by Wal-Mart in Foley or Gulf Shores and pick them up along with your license. 

When fishing with a grub, I fished just as if I was in fresh water and bounced it on the bottom. I caught a lot of fish. 

Oh yes, I did wade out to cast my baited rods and then I free spooled back to the shore. One other thing, pick up a surf spike at Wal-mart for each rod you are going to set out.

You are going to have a blast. You picked the right week. Have fun. Oh, and congrats on the anniversary!

Jim


----------

